# Who do you recommend for Lens Rental?



## MCL (May 19, 2013)

I am looking at renting a lens for an upcoming trip. Renting a lens will be a first for me. I'm hoping for some recommendations for a US based company to use....or to avoid. Who do you rent from?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 19, 2013)

Lensrentals.com


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 19, 2013)

MCL said:


> I am looking at renting a lens for an upcoming trip. Renting a lens will be a first for me. I'm hoping for some recommendations for a US based company to use....or to avoid. Who do you rent from?


 
Lens Rentals is the most popular and has a excellent reputation. Each of their lenses is tested for sharpness and any IQ / operation issues when it returns from a rental and before it goes out again. Unfortunately, not everyone does this, sometimes its the next customer who does the testing.

Be aware that lenses can be damaged in shipping. so give yourself time to get a replacement if its time critical. Make sure you are insured for the same reason.


----------



## Cards (May 19, 2013)

I just rented from 
http://www.lensprotogo.com
for a trip to the Utah slot canyons.

Arrived in 24 hrs in a Pelican case, great condition (17-40L).
Easy, good price and convenient.

I would definitely use them again.


----------



## JohnLofy (May 19, 2013)

Have only rented once last summer (100-400, for taking baseball pics during high school season), from LensRentals. 

Excellent experience, lens arrive in great shape, great pics.

One comment about them. When the lens arrived, I had taken it out of its case and placed the case in a "safe place, so I wouldn't mess it up". Kept the lens on the camera during the rental period. At the end, when I returned it, I had forgotten about the case and returned it without. 

They emailed about the missing case, I emailed back, insisting that the lens had arrived without it, they said something about "flogging the mentally-lapsed employee" (joking, of course), but let it go at that and did not charge me for it. About 2 months later I found the lens case, returned it to them, apologizing profusely, they kindly thanked me for returning it.

Good, understanding, people. Would rent from them again.


----------



## ahab1372 (May 19, 2013)

I have tried lensrentals.com and borrowlenses.com and was happy with both.


----------



## j1jenkins (May 20, 2013)

I've used www.lensrentals.com several times for both lenses and bodies. Speedy deliveries, quality gear, ease of return, lots of reasons to check them out and rent something fun for a short period of time. The last thing I rented was the 1Dx and I had a blast with it!!!


----------



## brett b (May 20, 2013)

My favorite is lensrentals.com. They make it very easy for their customers. Plus, they won't require a huge deposit like some of my local photography shops.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 20, 2013)

Honestly, I've never rented a lens. I haven't ever been in a situation where I've had a defined, short term need for a lens. I don't believe in renting a lens to 'try it out' as I feel that's money better put toward the purchase of a new lens. If there's a lens that, after thorough research, I'm still not positive I want, I wait for one to come up on Craigslist and buy it used. Since it's not a _need_ (else I'd buy it new), a can be patient. I pay no more than 70% of the current/recent new price. That way, if I decide I don't want to keep it, I can re-sell it generally be no worse off. I've done this with several lenses (200/2.8L II, 300/4L IS, 70-300 DO, 1.4xII, 2xII), and overall I've had a small net profit. I also bought the MP-E 65mm and 28-300L which I still have, although I may sell the superzoom. Basically, I get to try a lens for as long as I want, essentially free (or better!). 



ahab1372 said:


> I have tried lensrentals.com and borrowlenses.com and was happy with both.



Good to know about borrowlenses - they have a pickup location near me, so no shipping charges if I ever _do_ need to rent something.


----------



## JonB8305 (May 20, 2013)

For local rentals in Atlanta I use http://aperturent.com


----------



## canonshooter (May 20, 2013)

Lensrentals.com hands down. They are great in every aspect. Tell them a happy customer sent you!!


----------



## MCL (May 20, 2013)

Thank you all for the input. It certainly looks like LensRentals is the go-to. 

Neuro- as to the Craigslist suggestion....unfortunately I live in an area where there aren't very many listings for them. I'm in more of a rural area so they seem to be few and far between, which has also caused me difficulty in trying to sell items. Leaving the dreaded Ebay!


----------



## ahab1372 (May 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> [...]
> Good to know about borrowlenses - they have a pickup location near me, so no shipping charges if I ever _do_ need to rent something.


That or a local camera store which rents out if one is nearby - a coworker did that 2 weekends ago and got a phenomenal rate


----------



## rolsskk (May 20, 2013)

I cannot recommend Aperturent enough. They're a great company to rent from in the Atlanta area where you can either pick up/drop off the gear at their office, or have them ship it out to you. I've rented from them a handful of times and have had them ship out an ƒ2.8 300mm II to Alaska and back with no problems at all. Their correspondence is great, and they're always open to feedback and suggestions for new items.


----------



## theobdt (May 23, 2013)

I've used www.lensrentals.com and www.borrowlenses.com in the past and both have been excellent. Glad to know about Aperturent as I get down to Atlanta quite a bit. I'll definitely rent from them next time I need something while I'm in town for a few days.


----------



## RGF (May 23, 2013)

If you are a member of CPS, they loan equipments to gold and platinum members. May be hard to get when you need it,but worth considering


----------

